# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Transportbeperking paarden opgeheven in Deurne - Horses.nl

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />
*Transportbeperking paarden opgeheven in Deurne*
*Horses.nl*
Alle transportmaatregelen voor paarden in Deurne zijn opgeheven. Begin deze week werd een transportbeperking in een gebied van ongeveer drie kilometer ingesteld vanwege de uitbraak van een milde variant van vogelgriep op een pluimveebedrijf in Deurne. *...*

*en meer &raquo;*


Lees verder...

----------

